# MariaDB 10.1.22 doesn't work



## suntzu00 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey lads, 

MariaDB 10.1.22 doesn't start if it a fresh install. If it's an upgrade it works fine. 

The output is: 

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server onestart
FATAL ERROR: Could not find /usr/local/share/mysql/maria_add_gis_sp_bootstrap.sql

If you compiled from source, you need to either run 'make install' to copy the software into the correct location ready for operation. If you don't want to do a full install, you can use the --srcddir option to only install the mysql database and privilege tables

If you are using a binary release, you must either be at the top level of the extracted archive, or pass the --basedir option pointing to that location.

The latest information about mysql_install_db is available at [URL]https://mariadb.com/kb/en/installing-system-tables-mysql_install_db[/URL]
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server: WARNING: failed precmd routine for mysql
```
At first I thought is was something wrong with the package from my own repo but then I've tried the one from FreeBSD's repo and I have the same issue. 

Needless to say that the file /usr/local/share/mysql/maria_add_gis_sp_bootstrap.sql doesn't exist. 


Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2017)

It appears to have been removed (commented out actually) from the pkg-plist with the update to 10.1.13:
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/databases/mariadb101-server/pkg-plist?r1=408822&r2=412011

No idea why though. But if the error is reproducible I'd open a PR for it so the maintainer can fix it.


----------



## Huang Kunlun (Mar 23, 2017)

I just resolve this problem by copying the script from this source ports to the destination required.

```
cp ./work/stage/usr/local/share/mysql/maria_add_gis_sp_bootstrap.sql /usr/local/share/mysql/maria_add_gis_sp_bootstrap.sql
```


----------



## oddnoc (Mar 29, 2017)

I've opened https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=218192


----------



## suntzu00 (Mar 29, 2017)

Cheers, buddy


----------

